# Optico KSS210B



## Erwintin (Ene 24, 2006)

Tengo una duda con este optico: También al igual que el KSS213D tiene un seguro ?... porque acabo de reemplazar el optico KSS210B en un minicomponente Sony pero no lee ningun CD a pesar que gira y el optico trata de leer....
Agradeceré cualquier ayuda....


----------



## raulonline (Ene 25, 2006)

Si el optico ksss-210b tambien tiene un seguro,es un pequeño punto de soldadura.


----------



## Erwintin (Ene 25, 2006)

Pero donde lo encuentro ?????????????


----------



## pemig70 (May 3, 2006)

Hola !...yo tambien tengo esa misma duda y con el mismo óptico...dónde está el seguro???..por favor..gracias.


----------



## Oscar Zafra Escobar (May 13, 2006)

Este óptico tiene junta una pequeña placa, en uno de los extremos hay un punto pequeño de soldadura que une dos pista o lineas (como especie de cruze), ese punto lo tienes que calentar y deeretir para separar la unión de las pistas o líneas, luego pruebalo y leera sin inconvenientes.


----------

